# Turkey hunting



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

So I didn't draw but they tell about the areas that still have tags available, I had no idea about some of these areas. Any of you know how long they have had tags like the Southeastern north or southeastern south? Cuz the unit I put in for is comprised entirely in the southeastern north area. The DWR web site did say the had more tags this year, but I think there is like 400 or so tags left for the southeastern south region.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I heard they left over tags go on sale around the 11th of feb. But don't quote me on that.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

It is actually the 12th it said on the letter I got. I just didn't know there were all these region tags


----------

